# Masscops in Reader's Digest



## 78thrifleman (Dec 18, 2005)

If anyone is interested, Masscops made it into the @work section of the March 2012 Reader'sDigest.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Interesting......what does it say about us?


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

Is it located in the online content?


----------



## Usa8235 (May 20, 2010)

I actually have the issue at work!! and it goes:

"And a .38 Special in my purse", she admitted.
I smiled. "What are you so afraid of?"
Looking me right in the eye, she said, "Not a damn thing" 
from masscops.com, submitted by Patrick Irick, Centralia, Washington


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Usa8235 said:


> I actually have the issue at work!! and it goes:
> 
> "And a .38 Special in my purse", she admitted.
> I smiled. "What are you so afraid of?"
> ...


Hmmm....well that's odd.


----------



## Usa8235 (May 20, 2010)

i know, was thinking the same thing CC


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

http://www.masscops.com/threads/got-to-love-it.102447/#post-642506


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Here I was thinking that CJIS made it to Reader's Digest after all his posts!


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Usa8235 said:


> I actually have the issue at work!! and it goes:
> 
> "And a .38 Special in my purse", she admitted.
> I smiled. "What are you so afraid of?"
> ...


Thank you. The only time I see a copy of Readers Digest is in the guest bathroom when we visit relatives. I believe their most current issue is from 1997. Wasn't sue I was going to be able to wait 15 years to see what the story was.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Readers Digest? I just got a call from the 70's, they want their magazine back!


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2012)

Killjoy said:


> Readers Digest? I just got a call from the 70's, they want their magazine back!


I didn't even know that was still in print. I associate RD with my grandparents and childhood visits to the dentist.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Killjoy said:


> Readers Digest? I just got a call from the 70's, they want their magazine back!


 I haven't seen that magazine in a while, but it made for excellent bathroom reading. The stories were short, so you could feel like you accomplished something other than your original purpose.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

USMCMP5811 said:


> What, you can't read war and peace in one sitting?


Not unless I want my legs to fall asleep and my pucker to bulge outwards!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

I still enjoy RD. Some great human interest stories and you can read it during court while making it look like your reviewing your report.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

I figured if we made RD it would be in the "Strangest peopleIve ever met" section


----------

